

Artificial intelligence for news: looking for beta testers - java-man
http://news-ai.com

======
java-man
Like so many startups, we claim to apply "artificial intelligence" to sort and
analyze "your news". Email support@<...>

~~~
PaulHoule
The interesting market for this is for people who are going to act on the
news. For instance, a business development person could waste hours a day
reading news articles to look for potential customers.

~~~
java-man
a year looking at the news through this system tells us there is very little
intelligence in the news...

